# Puget Sound Retriever Club



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby results
1st Trulines Walla Walla Sweet O/Scott Spalding H/John Henninger
2nd Widgeons Lil Ms Rascal O/Jack O Connor H/Mark Madore
3rd Sgt Friday O/John & Diane Poer H/Mark Madore
No other placements.


Open callbacks to the 3rd series:
1,3,4,5,15,16,23,27,32,33,37,39,41,42,43,45


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

"Q" Results?
Sue


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

Congratulations to Littermates Rascal ( and Jack) and Friday (and Dianne too) in the Derby. Great work and congratulations to Mark and all the McKenna misfits!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results:
1st FC Abby's Little Cooper O/Steve Abouaf H/John Henninger
2nd FC AFC Woodriver's Franchise O/Bill Fruehling H/Jim Gonia
3rd FC Timber Town Trifecta O/Scott Anderson H/Patti Kiernan
4th AFC CNAFC CAFC Moonstone's Hug and Moochie O/H Bill McKnight
RJ FC Shadow Warrior VII O/H Ed Labanara
I do not know the jams, sorry

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series:
2,7,10,15,16,17,19,20,22,27,29

Sorry, I dont have callbacks to Qual 2nd series.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

qual
1 copper amy 
2 ella benta
3 trix amy
4 git'r rolondo
rj zoom madore


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

way to go truline retrievers!
________
Vaporizer wholesale


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats rolando on your first qual!!!! You wanna sell him yet?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

yeh Copper!!!!!!!
Now you are a big dog.
Nana Sue


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

amateur results??


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Am results:
1st FC AFC CFC CAFC TNT's Stanley Steamer O/H John Gunn
2nd Mallard Lakes Liberty Belle O/H Chris Allaire
3rd FC AFC Pure Lab's Skys the Limit O/H Pete Goodale
4th The Blue Print O/H Marion Carey
RJ FC Justin Time Mr Moto O/H Scott Anderson
Jam FC Shadow Warrior VII O/H Ed Labanara


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

results posted already on EE


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well......Congratulations, Stanley!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Well......Congratulations, Stanley!!!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing. 

*Good going John Gunn and Stanley!*














huh


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting observation:

A Choc Female Lab won the Open
A Yellow Male Lab won the Qual
A Black Female Lab won the Derby
A Golden Male won the Amateur.

Equal opportunity trial, in gender, color and breed.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!! John and Stanley!! What a great team.
Suzanne B


----------

